# Sheeps in the pass part 2



## Muygrande66 (Feb 29, 2016)

Fish were even better today. Pinfish were a little tough though. Wish we would've had fiddler crabs. But we stuck it out and slammed em.[/ATTACH]


----------



## ethangolson (Jun 25, 2015)

Were you guys in the blue wave?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muygrande66 (Feb 29, 2016)

ethangolson said:


> Were you guys in the blue wave?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes we were.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

A nice size catch.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

The best part of Convict fishing... is guttin them. PA-POW!!! Very good BoxO'feeeesh

Make room for the "Black Pearl" its my turn hahahaha


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang ! Ya'll did good ! :thumbup:


----------



## ethangolson (Jun 25, 2015)

Muygrande66 said:


> Yes we were.



Me and my brother in law were the amateur looking ones in the small red SeaPro. You guys sure did tear 'em up! We only managed a sizable dent in the pinfish population. Lot of learning left for us to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice mess. Me and every other boat that was there Sun afternoon got ran off by the park ranger. I heard they wrote some tickets today.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

flounderslayerman said:


> Nice mess. Me and every other boat that was there Sun afternoon got ran off by the park ranger. I heard they wrote some tickets today.


Ran off from where? And tickets for what


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Ragon210 said:


> Ran off from where? And tickets for what


The ferry dock. The big sign on it says stay back 200 ft and they run every boat on it off Sun afternoon and I heard from a guide that they wrote some tickets today.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

oh gotcha! last year FWC stopped me and i asked about the ferry dock and fishing by it and they said they didn't deal with that. 

cant say that I have ever seen a park ranger boat out on the water. but thanks for the heads up!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Ragon210 said:


> oh gotcha! last year FWC stopped me and i asked about the ferry dock and fishing by it and they said they didn't deal with that.
> 
> cant say that I have ever seen a park ranger boat out on the water. but thanks for the heads up!


I was told they were writing down your FL numbers from the dock and writtingredients out tickets telling you come up and get it from them. Sun the ranger said if we didn't leave they would go get the park service boat and write out tickets.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

that is a shame, might as well let folks fish that ferry dock. Not like we are going to throw the ferry off schedule


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Ragon210 said:


> that is a shame, might as well let folks fish that ferry dock. Not like we are going to throw the ferry off schedule


The ranger brought up the ferry by saying this is where the ferry docks. The ferry is not even built yet. More government over reach as usual.


----------



## flatback01 (Jun 15, 2015)

I will be out there in the morning. I am going to put the bow of the boat on the beach and fish.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I knew someone was going to bring that up.... the law is the law. Break it - be prepared to pay for it. Until then tight lines and good fishin... ill be in Escambia away from the herds of boats and ticket writers, ( catching the same goofy fish ) stay tuned for the report tomorrow 

Although if FWC isnt writing the tickets that kinda says something.... since when did park rangers write tickets for fishing the ferry dock, first Ive heard of that, Ive never even seen therir boat.

Again Great Catch!!!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I knew someone was going to bring that up.... the law is the law. Break it - be prepared to pay for it. Until then tight lines and good fishin... ill be in Escambia away from the herds of boats and ticket writers, ( catching the same goofy fish ) stay tuned for the report tomorrow
> 
> Although if FWC is writing the tickets that kinda says something.... since when did park rangers write tickets for fishing the ferry dock, first Ive heard of that, Ive never even seen therir boat.
> 
> Again Great Catch!!!


The park rangers write the tickets because it's federal park property that you're trespassing on that's why.


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I knew someone was going to bring that up.... the law is the law. Break it - be prepared to pay for it. Until then tight lines and good fishin... ill be in Escambia away from the herds of boats and ticket writers, ( catching the same goofy fish ) stay tuned for the report tomorrow
> 
> Although if FWC is writing the tickets that kinda says something.... since when did park rangers write tickets for fishing the ferry dock, first Ive heard of that, Ive never even seen therir boat.
> 
> Again Great Catch!!!


THIS GUY KNOWS HIS STUFF ;-) 
If he was only a good buddy I could call and fish with... Man then I'd be a rich man to have such a friend!!
Kill me up bro, I'll be scouting for that first cobe...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

flounderslayerman said:


> The park rangers write the tickets because it's federal park property that you're trespassing on that's why.


Oh... good to know!
My sheep herding takes place far from any dock:yes: but to believe that they are writing folks up is just sad... but those are the rules:yes:


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow thats a big haul. good job!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

If the sheeps are there, they're everywhere else in the pass too...


----------



## Muygrande66 (Feb 29, 2016)

We were told they only care about being there during the weekend. Every fishing guide in the area fished it the last two days. They told us if you fish it during the week your ok.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Muygrande66 said:


> We were told they only care about being there during the weekend. Every fishing guide in the area fished it the last two days. They told us if you fish it during the week your ok.


Who is "they" we need names and badge numbers hahahaha


----------



## Muygrande66 (Feb 29, 2016)

Lol not the Rangers. But several local guides told us they just enforce it on the weekends. We sat there for two whole days without a problem. I was surprised at how well everyone got along. A lot of boats close together lines getting crossed and not one argument. The fish are getting fewer by the day there though. I think they have made the move out into the pass. I will find out tomorrow weather permitting.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Muygrande66 said:


> Lol not the Rangers. But several local guides told us they just enforce it on the weekends. We sat there for two whole days without a problem. I was surprised at how well everyone got along. A lot of boats close together lines getting crossed and not one argument. The fish are getting fewer by the day there though. I think they have made the move out into the pass. I will find out tomorrow weather permitting.


I think they have made the move to the grills and freezers of Pensacola hahaha Everyone is catching them before they even get a chance to reach the pass

Let me get this straight a guide said it was ok to fish it.... this keeps getting better and better

Word down the grape vine is some folks got kicked off it today... and a big goose egg for the pass... very few that is... I'm still waiting for that firecracker of a tamale to explode then ill make way to the pass! Until then sheeps are herdin well up the ICW. No need to mess with the Park Rangers dock. If more and more people keep breakin that rule (7 days a week )someone will pay the price or better yet everyone. I think folks need to let the place get a break. Like you said its pretty much fished out now anyhow.


----------



## Muygrande66 (Feb 29, 2016)

I've filleted about 30. So I'm done keeping Sheeps. It's stupid as all get out to keep people away from it. There Is no ferry to disrupt. The run doesn't last long anyway. Once a ferry starts operation I can fully understand the rule. I keep hearing about all these other places to cath em but no pics. Hmmmm


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang, that's a big ole cooler full!!!! Nice haul!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Muygrande66 said:


> I've filleted about 30. So I'm done keeping Sheeps. It's stupid as all get out to keep people away from it. There Is no ferry to disrupt. The run doesn't last long anyway. Once a ferry starts operation I can fully understand the rule. I keep hearing about all these other places to cath em but no pics. Hmmmm


Agreed.... 

Sometimes in order to catch sheeps one should not follow the herd a lone wolf can herd sheeps, a pack of wolves will cause the herd to go to chaos and furthermore decimate the population

Im all for filling a box of those tasty fish... its a blast!!!! But I prefer to do it in a more tactical like manner or finness. My buddies and I caught plenty of sheeps today 16mar16 in 4-7ft of water. Try looking in other locations I promise there is another way! And pictures to come.

And you cant stop now the good part hasn't even begun:thumbup: when the " Black Pearl" enters the Pass... it will be on like Donkey Kong! Ripn lips and knocking out teeth

.... just waiting for the moon to get right:001_huh::shifty::whistling:


----------



## Muygrande66 (Feb 29, 2016)

Nice catch for you guys yesterday. The captain with the beard has been fishing the ferry dock for several days. Lots of us were. We have plenty of spots to catch em. But when they are that thick n a spot in the m not leaving it until it slows down. I only posted about it because I thought that was the whole point of this forum. To help each other find and catch fish.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Just about every Capt / fishermen in Pensacola has a Beard.... I need to grow one hahahaha


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Just about every Capt / fishermen in Pensacola has a Beard.... I need to grow one hahahaha


Nahh, keep the dirty stache, it sets ya apart from the crowd bro!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> Nahh, keep the dirty stache, it sets ya apart from the crowd bro!


Yah its about to be to dang hot for a beard anyhow hahahaha


----------

